# Google Chrome and TugBBS



## thinze3 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have started using Chrome more and more lately because it is so much faster on so many websites, especially those that are Java intense. One thing I don't like is that TugBBS has many features disabled using Chrome. There are no drop down Java scripts for things like "my posts" and "my threads". Anybody know why?


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 1, 2009)

I find that chrome works great and since I don't use "my posts" or "my threads" I didn't notice that they were not there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 1, 2009)

I believe the issue with chrome and javascript has been discussed in the past, I am not aware of how to enable JS within chrome however.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 1, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> One thing I don't like is that TugBBS has many features disabled using Chrome. There are no drop down Java scripts for things like "my posts" and "my threads". Anybody know why?


Those features require Javascript, not Java.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 1, 2009)

The java works super fast on other pages like Yahoo and Facebook. ? ?
Also, Interval International search results are almost instant compared to the wait of IE 7. I did notice a glitch with Chrome when trying to get the "weather" at various resorts.


----------



## CMF (Oct 12, 2009)

I still don't know how to enable JS on Chrome - has anyone figured out how?

Charles


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 12, 2009)

My understanding is that JavaScript is enabled by default in Chrome.  You can turn if off via a command line switch.   (Click for reference)

So if JavaScript features that work in other browsers don't work in Chrome, it is most likely that the Chrome Javascript implementation still has some bugs in it.

UPDATE:  Later versions of Chrome include a control for JavaScript within the user interface.  
Chrome and JavaScript tutorial.


----------

